# Training puppies



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

1. Try a live pigeon would be best. You can also tease and play around with it. Maybe have them watch another dog want the bird. Just remember, the goal is to end the game with the pup showing interest. Don't try so hard that the pup gains, then loses interest.

2. It isn't over, and he should be retrieving bumpers because you won't always want to use birds. I would try playing with them like above to develop interest. If you are going to force fetch that will help--but should not be done until after the dog likes the game.

3. Set-up scenarios where she cannot go around the cover to get the mark. Build the expectation from there.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

For the cover issue I would also do some work where the retrieve object is IN cover. Encourage her to think of it as a place where the birds can be found and she will dive in more eagerly. Then balance it by putting the bird beyond the cover so she has to drive through. But if she is thinking cover=birds that will help her to get over the cheatin' thing! Once she has more skills, a no-no drill is also good for teaching this lesson. But it is really for a dog that is already marking and advancing well in training.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks for the help!


----------

